# Navarre Beach 12/6



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to post until today, but I haven't given up on the surf yet. I hit the beach last Sat. about 6 am, and what a beautiful day it turned out to be! High 70's, and sun all day. My already outstanding tan got just a little better. Oh yeah, I caught some fish as well!

The early am bites consisted of a 25" redfish, and a nice 22" black drum, my second in a week. Managed to find a big pompano around midday. The day before I went out and hit a slot red (24") within 10 minutes of my lines being out. Keeper! Caught them all on pompano rigs with shrimp. I've been up and down Navarre Beach in the last month, and finally found a decent spot that is holding a few fish.









































Thinking about heading out in a little while, but the surf is pretty flat again today. Probably not the best day to fish, but it's so hard to resist, especially since I haven't been out this week. 

The red in the sink was from Fri, the rest were from Sat. Good luck out there!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

This is the 24" redfish from last Friday morning.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome fish! I've been out to the surf twice this week and got skunked. Hasn't been a very stellar "winter" for me. But at least I had the beautiful beach to myself for miles!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like you've found the key.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! I plan on getting back out there on Wednesday. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and the fish will bite.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! I'm getting better. I've had to move around a lot to find the fish. I was supposed to meet a friend out there at 6 am, but that didn't happen. So far the bite has been dead is the report I've received. Going to see if I can find them.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks nice. Are you peeling your shrimp? I haven't had a lot of luck in Navarre lately.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Medic said:


> Looks nice. Are you peeling your shrimp? I haven't had a lot of luck in Navarre lately.


I do peel the shrimp, and remove the tails. No bites today. The water was completely flat. I might go try in the morning if the surf picks up.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice Fish


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Fielro said:


> Nice Fish


Thanks!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Just looked at he beach cam..water is completely flat again. Third day in a row. I still want to fish. Any tips when the surf is this flat? I haven't had any luck thus far in the fall when the water is not moving. Fish in the sound today?


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey Pilar, how far were you letting your bait sit offshore? Had the spring pattern down. Haven't gotten the winter one.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

coastie83 said:


> Hey Pilar, how far were you letting your bait sit offshore? Had the spring pattern down. Haven't gotten the winter one.


Found a spot with some deeper water where the sandbar opens a bit to the blue water. So I've been fishing it as far out as I can throw. It's too shallow to fish close, from what I've found.


----------

